# Carb Free Noodles?



## thecapaccino (May 1, 2012)

Has anyone heard if these are sold in Italy?

They are carb free, calorie free and gluten free.

Let me know.

Thanks.


----------



## stefanaccio (Sep 25, 2007)

You can get them at Peck (Peck, il Tempio della Gastronomia | Vendita Prodotti Tipici di Alta Gastronomia - peck) if you live in Milan. Shirataki may also be available via Amazon.


----------

